# What is the Stupidest Thing You've Done with your Horse?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine isn't stupid but funny. When I was 13 my friend held open the doors and I rode my pony through a fast food restaurant.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Mine isn't stupid but funny. When I was 13 my friend held open the doors and I rode my pony through a fast food restaurant.


That was naughty but so much fun! Wish I was a kid again. Wonder what they would think of a 50 year old woman riding a Clydesdale through our local Macdonalds...LOL


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Mine isn't stupid but funny. When I was 13 my friend held open the doors and I rode my pony through a fast food restaurant.


I don't know, sounds stupid to me. =P

I managed to throw my surcingle over one of the crossties attached to my filly and tightened it up. Luckily, she only thrashed around enough to break my glasses and give me a black eye before I released her.

When I was young and dumb, I would jump Ricci over large logs and whatnot on the trail. She was never hurt, thank god, but jumping my 16 year old [who's never jumped before, I might add] over such large and unyielding objects was completely stupid. I am so lucky my sweet Ricci is worth her weight in gold and cleared every jump without issue. 

The next stupidest thing I've done was overlook letting a friend I was giving lessons to do up the bucking strap before the cinch. When I went to finish tightening her up, she decided to be cinch-y and turned around with intent to nip at me. I slapped her muzzle, got her moving in a circle around me. The saddle started to slip and with the bucking strap nice and snug, it got caught under her belly and she went into a bucking frenzy until she snapped the strap. 

*headdesk*

With age comes wisdom though, and I've been **** lucky so far. No one has been injured [but me, haha] from my stupid stunts, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Well, see, there was this girl ...

(It's funny how all the cautionary tales start out that way ... )


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright this one's about my mom... She was not the most agile woman at 48 y.o. and someone was helping her mount a 16hh paint horse named Mama. She finally wiggled her way up to the point where she could almost swing her leg over but had gotten her belt caught on the horn.. she was just hanging there helplessly, dangling off of the side of this big mare. We were all laughing so hard we were useless to help her. Mama just stood there and waited while we gathered our wits to help my mom off...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Too many stupid things to recall. Maybe I start with buying it!!!
Most recent addition to our group of girls - My husband and I went to an auction a few months ago - just to look (as you do) We walked around the horses and admired a chestnut mare, chatted to the owner - daughter lost interest - credible sellers etc and known in the area
Sat to watch sale, lusted after a grey reiner and a roan barrel racer. Too old now for that.
Husband went to the restroom - long queue, then went to get some food and drinks - another very long queue. Came back to find me signing a document and looking very flustered
What's going on?'
"I think I just bought that chestnut mare'
Yes I had, no other bids, owner decided we seemed like a good home for her and she needed her gone. Had to build an extension to our barn to stable her. Oh well.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well you see, I had just bought this new camera. It had a neat holster that attached to my belt so I had my camera on my hip. 
I had just gotten back from a trail ride. I would untack down at the arena where the tack room was and then ride her bareback in her halter up to her stall. 
So we're on our way up and we notice that some friends have a couple heifers in the arena that they're moving around. 
We thought that looked like fun. So we joined. halter. bareback. yep. 
Cow went one way, Horse jumped away, I land on the ground, directly on top of - you guess it - my brand new, 1 week old epic camera. Squished it to smithereens. The rectangular bruise on my hip served as a shameful reminder. 
And that is but one of the stupidest things I have ever done with my horse.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Too many stupid things to recall. Maybe I start with buying it!!!
> Most recent addition to our group of girls - My husband and I went to an auction a few months ago - just to look (as you do) We walked around the horses and admired a chestnut mare, chatted to the owner - daughter lost interest - credible sellers etc and known in the area
> Sat to watch sale, lusted after a grey reiner and a roan barrel racer. Too old now for that.
> Husband went to the restroom - long queue, then went to get some food and drinks - another very long queue. Came back to find me signing a document and looking very flustered
> ...


And I would have done the same!


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Lol there are some great stories! 

I've done a lot of stupid things on horses! Got hurt about every time too... The worst was probably when I rode my mare in what I thought was a dry creak bed. She got stuck, tried to get us out, but only got her knees up on the really steep bank and pretty much rolled over me. My hip is still messed up and that was almost 7 years ago!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I went gaming with my dressage-y Arabian. 

In English tack, breeches and tall boots. (I don't own cowgirl barrel racer bling LOL)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Welp, I'm the fixer lol. When my sweet wife or kids have an issue, I ride their horses to see if the issue is the horse or them. My boy's tall 16ish. Theirs are 15 and under. Couple barley pops. I go to throw a leg over wife's gelding and did just that! Straight over! On my back laughing my butt off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I've done so many silly things with my mare!!

I got on her backwards and started cantering around (not for long, it was so weird!)

THe best was when my friend and I were out on the trail and we dismounted.

There were two tree that had a fallen one leaning against them, we decided to tie our horses to that fallen tree and sit on it.
about 5 minutes later, CRACK, the tree broke and we went down. Our horses didn't even spook. They stood there, staring at us!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Phly said:


> Welp, I'm the fixer lol. When my sweet wife or kids have an issue, I ride their horses to see if the issue is the horse or them. My boy's tall 16ish. Theirs are 15 and under. Couple barley pops. I go to throw a leg over wife's gelding and did just that! Straight over! On my back laughing my butt off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My Dad did the same thing! He went to get on my Arabian, used a little too much "umph" and ended up on the ground on the other side of the horse! My wonderful Arabian just stood there and looked at him like "Dad, whatcha doin?" We still laugh about it to this day, and that's been YEARS ago!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Decided to ride my quarter horse (fairly new at the time) bare back..
So got the bucket mounted all the way over to the other side on the ground..
"Looks like I am not the only one that has done that..Good to know" *giggles*
Rode my sound mare under some low low tree branches on a trail till we couldnt move anymore..So I got off to get out of the situation and my bra got hooked on the horn w/both my feet dangling trying to get down..It was quite a predicament.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ha! That's funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Charley Horse~ that is hilarious!!!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

You should have seen it!!! My friend was right behind me laughing at me..
I had to put a foot back in the stirrup and get back on - turn her around and walk out.
Good thing my horse was sound or it would have been one heck of a side saddle ride, lol!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

New million dollar idea! Breakaway bras!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

One of the many stupid things I've done was galloping side by side my friend on one of the dirt roads near our barn. Then we saw a dog heading right towards us- my horse was green and at that time frightened easily when confronted by a dog-aren't they all wolves by the way? Even knowing this we kept on going-big mistake! My horse decided that he was going to a full stop in a spilt second. Thankfully, my friend has great cowgirl skills and scooped me up and I landed just a few feet upright beside my horse. It all happened so fast almost like we planned it all along. It was crazy spectacular!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess this was stupid, but super fun and no one got hurt...

I rode my neighbors barely 10 hand Shetland bareback, backwards, no hands, over a 2'3" jump....oh and this was about 50 feet from a huge bonfire.

Living on the edge!!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

My mother needed help with her belgian so I offered to work with him. He had trouble being mounted away from his driving mate so I had someone hold him and another person give me a leg up. The other person wasn't a horse person and didn't know that leg up didn't mean hurtle me into the air so up I went but I was holding onto the horse's mane and ended up swinging myself over him and slapping onto his other side before i let go and fell to the ground. The poor boy must have thought someone was trying to kill him because he dropped to the ground like he'd been shot in the head.

Then there was the time I got on the horse that had no breaks. He was trained to be a penning horse and his cue to stop was his riding jumping off to tie the calf. I got on him anyways being the amazing horse whisperer that I was to show everyone my amazing skills. We were in the indoor and of course I didn't check to make sure the board to outside was up before I got on. He took me through the indoor and past all the paddocks before running into a truck and loosing me over the hood of the truck. If I had just jumped off him neither of us would have been hurt, he got a pretty bit cut on his chest and broke a tooth from the impact with the truck an I cracked two ribs and broke and arm. When we were both healed up the BO told me it was my job to retrain the horse. Something along the lines of 'you messed him up now you fix it' which I did and he's a wonderful barrel horse.

My friends say I have 'stupid' trust in horses because I'll get on anything (usually bareback) no matter how much training or history I have on it. My excuse, I've got to know what's unknown or not working so I can know what to fix. Leads to a lot of 'stupid' mistakes, horror stories, inside jokes, and trips to the hospital.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Jaydee stated it...Too many to recall. Having been a horse owner for 50 of the years I have spent on the planet, there has been plenty of opportunity for stupid. If one is paying attention it affords an excellent opportunity to learn, however. Probably why I am now such an advocate of taking advantage of resources available in this modern age to increase one's knowledge...but this could be a whole new thread.
My last truly stupid move...failure to check the girth before remounting. We were horse camping and out on the trail. There was an issue with the breastplate and I got off to fix it. Went to remount and ended up under the horse with my leg bent at the knee back under me. It sure put a damper on the rest of the camping trip. But I have never again failed to check that girth. See! Learning experience.
Jaydee, how is that mare working out? Pretty girl.


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

The stupidist thing I ever did with my horse was years ago, about 1997. I had a wonderful arab gelding that was my best buddy. We used to trailer out to riding trails near a lake by ourselves all the time and ride alone. There was a public stable that was also near the trail head where I would park my rig. 

I was really into gardening at tne time and I lived in a condo with a small patio garden. When I was out on my rides I couldn't help but notice the massive quantities of river rock that was all over the area. I got it into my head that I wanted to transport some of those rocks back to my place, and my gelding was going to be my pack mule so to speak. 

So I rigged up this elaborate system of saddle bags on his saddle and rode out to where the rocks were. I got off and started loading them on. I hadn't taken into account how heavy the individual rocks were, and how hard it was to get them evenly balanced on something that was *not* ment to be a pack saddle. So, after much work and arranging, I started to lead him back to the trailer.

Well, it was slow going, the bags kept shifting, and I could tell my boy was less than pleased, though he was taking it all in stride....I had owned him for years and he trusted me implicitly ( possibly a little misplaced given my judgement that day). So we finally got back to my rig. By this time, the bags were starting to rip the screws holding the ties to my saddle, and I knew I needed to get those rocks out of there in a hurry. So without thinking, I started rapidly unloading one side into my truck bed, not noticing that the other side had become unbalanced and was slipping, and taking the whole saddle and bags stuffed with river rocks with it. My gelding shifted and then realized what was happening, panicked and bolted (he wasn't tied thank goodness), and he went racing along the upper hill of the trailhead with the saddle hanging sideways, spilling river rock all over and the riggings popping off my saddke and bags flying off in all directions. At this time, folks that worked in the rental stable saw him and started yelling "loose horse!! loose horse!!" and started *chasing* him, which really scared him. I started hollering to leave him alone, that he would eventually stop, which is exactly what happened.

He stood there covered with sweat, shaking and blowing and terrified. My poor sweet boy! I was so ashamed (and embarassed), but mostly horrified that I had been so stupid and put my sweet trusting friend through that absurd situation. Thank God he wadn't hurt, can't say the same for my saddle. 

The moral here is that my arab was not a mule, nor was I a muleskinner. I did get the remaining rocks home to my garden, and though they looked good, everytime I saw them I thought of that awful day :-(


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how my best friend and I survived our childhood with all of the crazy horse shenanigans.
Seriously.
The one that comes to mind this morning~ running our horses through the woods at a million mph. We approach a creek, normally we jump it and keep going. 
This creek had a beaver pond in it.
I'm the dumbass who literally jumped right in without hesitating.
Did you know that beaver ponds are *VERY* deep? 
Both my horse and went completely underwater.
We came out, quite shocked! 
I stayed on~ let him shake the access water off, giggled like the silly teenage girls that we were and went on with our ride.

Orrrr, there was the time that my bestie was in a creek, silly young arab reared, she slid off, horse stepped on her hair, holding her under water! I whipped wildly at the horse to get off of her hair, thinking he was going to drown her. He danced wildly in place, sometimes releasing her hair, only to get stepped on and trapped underwater again.
She finally got out, again, we giggled like the silly teenagers we were, and rode away...one million mph.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Catpeedontherug said:


> I'm not sure how my best friend and I survived our childhood with all of the crazy horse shenanigans.
> Seriously.
> The one that comes to mind this morning~ running our horses through the woods at a million mph. We approach a creek, normally we jump it and keep going.
> This creek had a beaver pond in it.
> ...


WOW! If you were a cat I think many of your 9 lives have gone already...LOL. I love your name too! I have 14 cats and yep, I have washable rugs.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Catpeedontherug said:


> I'm not sure how my best friend and I survived our childhood with all of the crazy horse shenanigans.
> Seriously.
> The one that comes to mind this morning~ running our horses through the woods at a million mph. We approach a creek, normally we jump it and keep going.
> This creek had a beaver pond in it.
> ...


Funny me and my best friend were discussing our horse crazy teen years just this morning. Its amazing we survived lol We are 24 & 25 now and take things much slower. We were just like you two always a million MPH. I don't even know which story to start with lol way too many "I can't believe we did that" moments  or more like "I can't believe we survived that" moments 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

The dumbest thing that I have done recently, as an adult that supposedly knows better ---- After FORTY years without a horse, i decided to buy one. I decided to do everything right - checking out lots of horses, PPE, possibly a trial. I was in absolutely NO hurry. I wanted a 5- 10 year old well broken 'bombproof" gelding trail horse. (I know my bones just aren't as limber as they used to be. 
What happened: The first horse I went to see was a 2 year old filly. I have no idea why I even went to see her. Anyway, I saw her, fell in love, and bought her. No PPE, didn't see anyone ride her or even tack her up or anything!!!!!!. It was an hour and a half from the time I first saw her to the time she was delivered to my daughter's house. 
AS a side note, she is PERFECT - calm ( she has never even spooked at anything) , wise well beyond her years and loving. Also totally sound !! Boy is that dumb luck or what? Below is a picture of my baby the day I got her. 


The dumbest thing I have done ON a horse is jumping a large tractor on a dare when I was 14. I had been training for a 'back alley' jumping course and things sort of got out of hand.... Of course my parents qualified for 'dumbest" when they bought me that horse. Again, no PPe or riding first. We never even touched him before buying him. We got him for $100.00. He was a 3 year old unbroken ridgeling Quarter horse and I was an 85 lb 11 year old. ANyway, he turned out perfectly, too. He never hurt me, and he took me to the national level of show jumping. I have been VERY lucky and VERY blessed to have two great horses!!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow! Yeah, you got lucky!! Haha! What's PPE?


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Pre Purchase Exam. The mare I have now I got at an auction with no PPE, and she is awesome......my wonderful old arab gelding that I had for years I bought for $500 with no PPE. The one mare I did have a PPE on, as well as a 2 week trial period, turned out to be one of the most difficult and awful horses I have ever delt with. I sold her after 6 months and never looked back. IME, with horses, it is *always* a crap shoot. Just keep your fingers crossed that you get along with them, and if you don't, after a reasonable amount of trying, find 'em another home. Life is too short, amd riding is supposed to be fun


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I think its the equivalent of vetting. Horse is vet checked and scored before purchase.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Customcanines said:


> The dumbest thing that I have done recently, as an adult that supposedly knows better ---- After FORTY years without a horse, i decided to buy one. I decided to do everything right - checking out lots of horses, PPE, possibly a trial. I was in absolutely NO hurry. I wanted a 5- 10 year old well broken 'bombproof" gelding trail horse. (I know my bones just aren't as limber as they used to be.
> What happened: The first horse I went to see was a 2 year old filly. I have no idea why I even went to see her. Anyway, I saw her, fell in love, and bought her. No PPE, didn't see anyone ride her or even tack her up or anything!!!!!!. It was an hour and a half from the time I first saw her to the time she was delivered to my daughter's house.
> AS a side note, she is PERFECT - calm ( she has never even spooked at anything) , wise well beyond her years and loving. Also totally sound !! Boy is that dumb luck or what? Below is a picture of my baby the day I got her.
> 
> ...


Loved your story because it sounds like mine. I bought both my horses from photographs and videos. I was 49 then 50! Should know better. Anyway, when you see something I think there really is a gut feeling. I didn't get either horse vetted, just liked what I saw and though I would take a big risk. Don't regret one minute. Both my boys are 'perfect' horses for me as they are Clydesdales. And I am not suggesting that anyone ever buys a horse without seeing it or having it vetted/PPE. I took a big risk and this time it paid off. I may never be as lucky again.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ohhh right, Pre-Purchase Exam, Vet check, Thanks. Familiar with the term, just not the abbreviation. Thank you!


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

The stupidest thing i done lets see where do i start. Ok when i was 9 years old I was watching a old cowboys and Indian movie. the Indians were riding the horses with nothing but a rope around the nose of the horses. I thought humm i can do that. I went out and caught my horse ( high strung out of control Welsh quarter horse cross) Put a rope around his nose and hoped on bare back as always. He took me for a good ride at full speed all the away around are 10 acre pasture. He then headed for the barbed wire fence at full speed ran straight up to it put his head down and came to a nice sliding stop. I was luck that time and flew through the fence like superman> I went straight through the fence and only got my back cut from my Head to my waste line. I still have the scars. So that's not the stupidest thing i did. the stupidest thing i did is when i was all healed up I went to the pasture and caught my horse and put this little rope around his nose. This time i got the same results but did not get so lucky with the barbed wire. I had to hang in the fence and wait for family to come cut me out.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hahahahahaha!!! WOW!!! through the fence? that's incredible. lol


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Debbiesgypsy said:


> The stupidest thing i done lets see where do i start. Ok when i was 9 years old I was watching a old cowboys and Indian movie. the Indians were riding the horses with nothing but a rope around the nose of the horses. I thought humm i can do that. I went out and caught my horse ( high strung out of control Welsh quarter horse cross) Put a rope around his nose and hoped on bare back as always. He took me for a good ride at full speed all the away around are 10 acre pasture. He then headed for the barbed wire fence at full speed ran straight up to it put his head down and came to a nice sliding stop. I was luck that time and flew through the fence like superman> I went straight through the fence and only got my back cut from my Head to my waste line. I still have the scars. So that's not the stupidest thing i did. the stupidest thing i did is when i was all healed up I went to the pasture and caught my horse and put this little rope around his nose. This time i got the same results but did not get so lucky with the barbed wire. I had to hang in the fence and wait for family to come cut me out.


Ouch, wince, ouch!


----------



## HorsegurlHR (Jul 3, 2012)

When i was ten my friend and i went on a trail ride near our barn. i was on my brand new pony and it was her first trail ride with me. We went down a really steep hill and got off our horses at the bottom where there was a little creek. why we got off? I can't remember. Anyways, when i got back on the pony she decided to bolt back up the steep swerving hill! i hung on to her mane for dear life totally stirrup-less until we reached our barn. She then promptly came to a halt and then bucked me off.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

After hurricane Katrina my (ex) step sister and I saddled up and went out to check out the trails... This was a couple weeks AFTER the storm but the power had just came back on. The creek was up, way way up. 

We rode our horses out onto one of the trails for a ways until the water came up to our thighs then turned and went home, on the way back we saw several water snakes swimming across the trail in front of us.

Very stupid and risky, we could have been bitten or the horses could have been bitten or hurt worse by debris. That is my stupid story.


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

A few years ago i rescued a mare and found out she was in foal....delivered a beautiful lil filly and when the foal was about a month old i decided on a whim to let my son ride the mare......he had never ridden a horse before....i was talking him through it as i was trying to take a picture. Her filly decided to go out of her sight and the mare trotted after her into a lean-to with a low roof. My son ended up getting closelined...did a backflip off the back of her and wound up landing on his feet! Great dismount...son!!! He turned around and looked at me and started crying....poor kid.....he was 14 yrs. old


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

grullagirl said:


> A few years ago i rescued a mare and found out she was in foal....delivered a beautiful lil filly and when the foal was about a month old i decided on a whim to let my son ride the mare......he had never ridden a horse before....i was talking him through it as i was trying to take a picture. Her filly decided to go out of her sight and the mare trotted after her into a lean-to with a low roof. My son ended up getting closelined...did a backflip off the back of her and wound up landing on his feet! Great dismount...son!!! He turned around and looked at me and started crying....poor kid.....he was 14 yrs. old


Awww pooor kiddo! but, pretty dang funny.
Safe to safe he doesn't ride now?


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

i have tried to get him to ride my new gelding.......no way...no how! lol


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I was 11 yo and got myself a Quarab gelding, gentle and sweet but untrained. My mom and brothers knew nothing about horses so I was on my own training this 2 yo. After a few months in a mechanical hackamore, I decided he was so good I could ride him in a halter and rope. I always rode bareback with a pad because a saddle was too expensive. 

So, the day we decided to ride with the halter (flat of course. This was 35 years ago) we rode down to the creek. It was an easy ride. Until we got 100 yards from the bridge over the creek. My horse was smelling something and acted curious just as a mother skunk and a bunch of babies came out from under the bridge. There musta been 5 or 6 babies, running behind their momma. They looked like a black and white blanket-snake, undulating down the road right at us. 

My poor baby horse didn't know what to think! He reared, twirled 180* and galloped full speed back up the road. I have no idea how I hung on bareback. Probably because I pretended everyday that we were on a racetrack on this certain stretch of road. Anyway, he raced all the way home to my bedroom window. I just slid off and made sure I still had all my limbs attached.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I will relate the most recent stupidest thing I have done with my horse, well actually hubby's horse. I full out galloped him up steep hills on trails. Pretty much ruined him for trail that have hills, he wants to go full out even though it's been 3 years since I have done that. I did that with my own horse too, but he knows how to turn it off, whereas hubby's horse just gets excited and we have to do the whole calm down, slow down exercises each time, pain in the butt, but my own doing.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a 16hh-ish QP and and 18.2hh Belgian (both rescues stupid decisions in their own right but I think I'm invincible and could fix any horse of any problem even though they are great horses today). When I was training the Belgian I couldn't get him to stand next to the fence so I could get on him and the mounting block wasn't high enough. I'm mostly torso with stumpy little legs so I need all the help I can get to get on both my horses. So I thought it would be a good idea to use the QP to get on my draft. It took me months to get the two of them to stand next to each other without trying to play or getting bored and walking away. So the first time I tried to use my horse I tied him to the fence with the mounting block next to him and had my draft stand not tied next to my horse, both bareback. I used the mounting block to get on my horse and then use my horse to get on my draft. I didn't take into consideration that my draft had never been backed before. He was a champ though and just stood looking at me like he was amazed at the level of my idiocy to even try what I had done.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

bad stupid - forced a mare to go into a creek she didn't want to go into... turns out the bottom was VERY soft. The creek was partially iced over, mare went down, it took me and my friend about an hour to get her out (we were only like 16 years old), she was going into shock... we had to pull her out with another horse, bad situation. 

funny stupid... but still stupid. I was about 10 years old, my brother was 8, and my sister was 6. We attached one of those little red plastic wagons to our Shetland pony by tying it to his stirrups, and put my sister in the wagon. Turns out pony wasn't broke to drive. He did about 4 laps of the 20 acre field in like a minute. Our wagon was broken to pieces, as was the saddle. Luckily my sister bailed out of the wagon as soon as the pony first took off, haha!


----------

